
Mitigating Stagefright Attacks with the ARM Performance Monitoring Unit - DiabloD3
https://www.endgame.com/blog/mitigating-stagefright-attacks-arm-performance-monitoring-unit
======
ewood
I honestly clicked on this expecting to see a device that gave TED speakers a
shock if they stopped talking for a few seconds.

~~~
bonniemuffin
Yep, an arm-mounted stagefright performance monitoring device sounds like a
pretty reasonable Apple Watch app.

------
davesque
I was a music major so I totally thought this was about something else.

------
wyldfire
> Last summer, Stagefright became a household name

I knew what the title meant but from other comments here it would seem it's
not as "household" as the article suggests.

Maybe the title should include Stagefright in quotes, or "Android-
Stagefright"?

~~~
jkaunisv1
Yea, I don't think even Heartbleed is a household name. Maybe among nerd
households. I didn't even hear about Stagefright.

------
dmitrygr
That's actually pretty cool! But really same mitigation should just happen on
the normal syscall path for an even smaller perf impact.

